# 2011 coding guidlines for debridements



## coder1 (Dec 9, 2010)

Good morning Coding World!!! 


Do anyone know the coding guidlines for debridements in 2011 (11042-11044)


Any sources will be helpful...Thank you in advance


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Page 36 of this may help:
http://aapcperfect.s3.amazonaws.com...23f4/b3e4409f-feda-4100-a487-b7b682c887c7.pdf


----------



## coder1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for your quick response...

From the article I understand the coding guidlines for the CPT codes. My concern would be the ICD 9 codes.

If I have a patient with multiple wounds with a 11043 depth, How would I listed the icd 9's reflecting the overall depth over 20 sq cms. Should I just choose one. and If I end up with over 8 wounds in total ???


----------

